# 3,010 acres added to Pondicherry!



## MtnMagic (Sep 24, 2003)

In the newspapers of the North Country, today's headlines read, "3,010 acres added to Pondicherry Wildlife Refuge." The Hancock Timber Resource Group sold the land to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service after negotiations since spring. Now with the 975 acres after the 2000 acquisition, the total is 3,985 acres, or a whopping 6.227 square miles of Wildlife Refuge. Never been there? You are missing one astounding area. Presies, Cherry Mtn, Wildlife, and more -- now in living color!

Here is an accurate history of the area:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=476&sid=3aa34f0a10261c3fad92b13efe80b64d!
__________________
Now with many square miles to explore!


----------

